
IBM Says No to Home Work - thecoffman
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2017/05/19/ibm-says-no-to-home-work.html
======
makecheck
Then employees should leave, immediately, and fill out exit surveys
appropriately. Do not show companies any loyalty when they show none to you.

Besides, this move just seems to scream "we want to lay off a bunch of people
but avoid the bad press". Read this as: "IBM Laying Off Thousands".

